# Welche Lenkerbreite für kleine Menschen (<165cm) für Trail/AM



## aibeekey (28. Februar 2018)

Hallo Ladies (und Gentleman),

da ich dabei bin, das Bike für meine Freundin bissl zu optimieren, wollte ich fragen, welche Lenkerbreite sich bei euch als optimal herausgestellt hat?

Meine Freundin ist 158cm groß und ihr Giant Trance kam mit nem 740er Lenker.
Das kam ihr damals zu breit vor, weshalb ich einen 680er drauf gemacht habe, den ich noch herumliegen hatte...

Allerdings kann ich absolut nicht einschätzen, ob es jetzt nur sehr ungewohnt für sie war oder wirklich zu breit.
Selbst hab ich mit 180cm eine Lenkerbreite von 780mm für mich gefunden, aber das kann man eben schlecht übertragen 

Feedback von ihr selbst ist etwas schwierig zu bekommen, da sie auf dem Trail eher (noch) mit allem anderen zu tun hat, als darauf zu achten, wie ihr Lenker sich verhält.
Trotzdem würde ich gerne herausfinden, was optimal für sie wäre (bzw. sein könnte), um ihr das Fahren selbst so einfach wie möglich zu machen. Dann kann sie sich weiter auf Wurzeln und Absätze konzentrieren 

Vielleicht kommt ja sogar eine schöne Gaußkurve heraus, wenn Menschen hier mal ihre Erfahrung kundtun.

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## xyzHero (28. Februar 2018)

Meine, 157cm, fährt 740mm (liteville 301) und 780mm (Strive) . Sie ist mit beidem glücklich. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (28. Februar 2018)

1,62, mir passt am Fully 680 sehr gut, am neuen Starrbike sind es 640 aber komme auch am alten Hardtail gut mit dem 580er Oldschool Lenker gut klar.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 1,62m groß, mein Lenker hat die 740mm Breite und für mich fühlt es sich perfekt an. Im Grunde steige ich aufs Rad und denke über Dinge wie Lenker nicht mehr nach und kann deswegen denke ich davon ausgehen, dass das alles seine Richtigkeit hat.
Insofern ist natürlich die Frage, ob es eine Sache von Gewöhnung ist (was ich bei mir halt nicht bestätigen kann), oder ob das jetzige Set-up einfach für sie das Richtige ist.

Strenggenommen geht Probieren über Studieren, jetzt würde sie ja den Unterschied deutlich festellen, wenn du wieder den 740er dranmachst und daran ausmachen können, ob das eine sich besser anfühlt als das andere.


----------



## aibeekey (1. März 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Strenggenommen geht Probieren über Studieren, jetzt würde sie ja den Unterschied deutlich festellen, wenn du wieder den 740er dranmachst und daran ausmachen können, ob das eine sich besser anfühlt als das andere.



Prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht. Nur war sie das letzte mal im Herbst fahren. Also müsste ich erstmal wieder bis zum Sommer warten 
Im Schnee fahren ist nicht so ihr Ding und in Tirol hatten wir diesen Winter ausnahmsweise mal wieder etwas mehr davon 

Danke an alle für die Antworten schonmal!


----------



## Muckal (1. März 2018)

Passend is was sich für sie gut anfühlt


----------



## scylla (1. März 2018)

Wenn schneebedingt Studieren momentan noch über Probieren geht, mal eine theoretische Betrachtung:

Im Grunde genommen geht's ja bei der Lenkerbreite darum, einen möglichst großen "Hebel" zu haben, damit man mit geringstmöglichem Krafteinsatz die größtmögliche Kontrolle über das Rad hat. Der limitierende Faktor ist dann die menschliche Physiognomie, weil man mit zu breit aufgespreizten Armen wieder weniger Kraft ausüben kann.
Also einfach so breit wie möglich, so schmal wie nötig.

Was die optimale Breite sein könnte, bei der man sich im steilen Gelände möglichst ergonomisch "abstützen" kann und möglichst viel Kraft ausüben kann, lässt sich im "Trockentest" leicht anhand von Liegestütze rausfinden. Nichts anderes macht man letztendlich auf dem Lenker wenn es steil und verblockt bergab geht. Also einfach den Abstand zwischen den Händen messen. Bei mir kommt das ziemlich gut mit meiner Lieblings-Lenkerbreite hin, die sich dann auch beim Fahren gut anfühlt.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Was die optimale Breite sein könnte, bei der man sich im steilen Gelände möglichst ergonomisch "abstützen" kann


Hmm, gilt das nicht vor allem für die Abfahrt?

Ich persönlich finde es genauso wichtig, eine angenehme Position beim Rauffahren zu haben, das in der Regel sowieso deutlich länger dauert als die Abfahrt. Ich fahre bei 164cm Körpergrösse an meinem Rennfully 680mm und das ist für mich die absolute Obergrenze, sonst fühle ich mich wie gekreuzigt und kann nicht richtig atmen. Hab' auch keine schmale Schultern.


----------



## Muckal (2. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hmm, gilt das nicht vor allem für die Abfahrt?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es genauso wichtig, eine angenehme Position beim Rauffahren zu haben, das in der Regel sowieso deutlich länger dauert als die Abfahrt. Ich fahre bei 164cm Körpergrösse an meinem Rennfully 680mm und das ist für mich die absolute Obergrenze, sonst fühle ich mich wie gekreuzigt und kann nicht richtig atmen. Hab' auch keine schmale Schultern.



Beim runterfahren hat man i.d.R. Nur eine Position für die Hände, außen an den Griffen eben. Beim bergauffahren hat man m.M.n. mehr Möglichkeiten, daher würde ich mich aufs Gefühl beim Bergabfahren konzentrieren.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Beim bergauffahren hat man m.M.n. mehr Möglichkeiten


Stimmt nur bedingt, da dann die Schalt/Bremshebel im Weg sind ...


----------



## Muckal (2. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Stimmt nur bedingt, da dann die Schalt/Bremshebel im Weg sind ...



Stimmt nur bedingt, man kann z.B. Auch die Hebel oder weiter innen am Lenker greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hmm, gilt das nicht vor allem für die Abfahrt?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es genauso wichtig, eine angenehme Position beim Rauffahren zu haben, das in der Regel sowieso deutlich länger dauert als die Abfahrt. Ich fahre bei 164cm Körpergrösse an meinem Rennfully 680mm und das ist für mich die absolute Obergrenze, sonst fühle ich mich wie gekreuzigt und kann nicht richtig atmen. Hab' auch keine schmale Schultern.



Ok wenn du das sagst glaub ich dir das. Bei mir persönlich kann ich es aber nicht nachvollziehen, ein "ich kann nicht richtig atmen" Gefühl hab ich höchstens, wenn ich am 42cm Rennradlenker bergauf in den Drops greife.
Falls das Atmen beim Bergauffahren für die Freundin des TE ein Problem sein sollte, wird sie das schon sagen und dann kann er einfach wieder den schmaleren Lenker dran machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. März 2018)

1,61 m, Schulterbreite 40 cm. Lenkerbreite der Enduros und des Trailbikes 800 mm. Am (damals neuen) Enduro-Hardtail getestet, weil Guru meinte, ich solle es einfach mal probieren, kürzen können wir jederzeit, dranschneiden halt nicht. War erst komisch, aber nach 2 Wochen Gewöhnungsphase wollte ich die Breite nicht mehr missen. Also Umrüstung der anderen Bikes auf ebenfalls 800 mm. Außer das Arbeits-/Winter-/Schmuddelwetter-Starrbike. Da blieben die 680 mm. Jetzt ist das ungewohnt. Hat aber den Vorteil, dass man durch die teilweise engen Drängelgitter im Ort fahrend durchkommt. Das funktioniert mit den breiteren Lenkern nicht immer, da sie, aufgrund der Zwergengröße der Bikes, genau auf gleicher Höhe wie die Gitter sind. Und da wird es manchmal eng. Ok, bin auch schon einmal auf nem Trail leicht an einem Baum hängen geblieben. Aber die Herren mit den breiten Lenkern sorgen im Großen und Ganzen dafür, dass die Trails bei uns ausreichend breit sind.
Liegestütze mache ich mal mit breitem Abstand der Hände (wenn ich faul bin) und mal mit schmalem Handabstand (wenn ich mich quälen will). Beim Biken bin ich faul....


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2018)

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,67m fahre ich einen Lenker mit 780mm und am anderen Rad mit 740mm.
Wobei es für mich nur mit einem nach hinten gekröpften Lenker paßt, also z.B. so einem Syntace Dingens mit 12°.
Komme vom Geländemotorrad, somit mit breiten Lenkern vertraut - aber eben immer gekröpft, dort würde nie Jemand so eine gerade Segelstange fahren.
Bergauf paßt das auch, aber da muß ich ohnehin ganz schön tief mit dem Oberkörper gehen (die Geo meines Fullies verlangt das ;-), dann sind die Ellengogen außen/oben und meinen Händen völlig wurscht ob sie nun jeweils 2-3 cm weiter innen greifen. Im Gegenteil, zu weit innen bedeutet wieder ein mehr abgeknicktes Handgelenk, da ja die Unterarme nach außen "gehen".


----------



## aibeekey (7. März 2018)

Danke für die ganzen antworten schonmal.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Umfrage totaler blödsinn ist, da viele breiten bei zwei Optionen auftauchen 

Aber da die Tendenz auf jeden Fall deutlich über die 700mm geht, werde ich ihr den wohl nochmal drauf hauen. Ich sag einfach nichtmal was. Merkt sie eh ned von selbst.
Wenn dann keine Beschwerden kommen, wird das schon passen


----------



## zrk (7. März 2018)

Wie lang ist denn der montierte Vorbau?


----------



## scylla (7. März 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wobei es für mich nur mit einem nach hinten gekröpften Lenker paßt, also z.B. so einem Syntace Dingens mit 12°.
> Komme vom Geländemotorrad, somit mit breiten Lenkern vertraut - aber eben immer gekröpft, dort würde nie Jemand so eine gerade Segelstange fahren.



So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen sein...
Ich hab mir anfangs einreden lassen, so was "ergonomisches" mit 12° zu brauchen. Bis ich dann doch mal einen 8° Lenker probiert habe, und daraufhin alle 12° Lenker entsorgt habe. Ich find's einfach bergab so viel besser mit weniger Kröpfung nach hinten. Die 8° Lenker dreh ich immer noch so, dass die Enden quasi nur noch nach oben zeigen aber kaum noch nach hinten. Die 12° Lenker klappen mir irgendwie unwillkürlich die Ellbogen nach innen bzw. wenn ich bewusst dagegensteure haben die Handgelenke einen komischen Winkel. In der "Monkeyposition" fühlen sich meine Handgelenke mit so wenig wie möglich Kröpfung nach hinten deutlich wohler.



zrk schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn der montierte Vorbau?



guter Punkt 
Wenn der Lenker breiter wird sollte der Vorbau gleichzeitig kürzer werden. Sonst wird die Sitzposition gestreckter und das Lenkverhalten träge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (8. März 2018)

zrk schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn der montierte Vorbau?



60mm wenn ich mich gerade nicht täusche.


----------



## zrk (8. März 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> 60mm wenn ich mich gerade nicht täusche.



Da kannst du auch mal mit spielen, wie *scylla* bereits sagte.*https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/scylla.170903/*


----------



## Florent29 (8. März 2018)

@marx. Meine fährt auf beiden Bikes 50 mm Vorbau und ca. 700 mm Lenkerbreite. Bei 1,63 Körpergröße.

Allerdings hat sie mittels Spacern, Rise, Sattel verschieben usw. bei beiden Bikes auch ziemlich identische Werte bei Lenkerhöhe und Sitzposition. Die Frau weiß, was sie will.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen sein...
> Ich hab mir anfangs einreden lassen, so was "ergonomisches" mit 12° zu brauchen...


Deine Argumente kann ich in der Theorie gut nachvollziehen, bei mir hat es sich halt so bewährt, fahre ich den 12° Lenker habe ich kaum Beschwerden durch taube Finger nach dem Biken, mit dem geraden Lenker aber deutliche Probleme damit, das kommt bei mir vom Karpaltunnel und vom Nacken - wenn schon denn schon  bin ja auch schon ein wenig älter als die meisten hier


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen sein...
> Ich hab mir anfangs einreden lassen, so was "ergonomisches" mit 12° zu brauchen. Bis ich dann doch mal einen 8° Lenker probiert habe, und daraufhin alle 12° Lenker entsorgt habe. Ich find's einfach bergab so viel besser mit weniger Kröpfung nach hinten. Die 8° Lenker dreh ich immer noch so, dass die Enden quasi nur noch nach oben zeigen aber kaum noch nach hinten. Die 12° Lenker klappen mir irgendwie unwillkürlich die Ellbogen nach innen bzw. wenn ich bewusst dagegensteure haben die Handgelenke einen komischen Winkel. In der "Monkeyposition" fühlen sich meine Handgelenke mit so wenig wie möglich Kröpfung nach hinten deutlich wohler.



Wegen meiner aktuellen Handprobleme habe ich auf dem DailyBike testweise auf einen Lenker mit 15° Backsweep gewechselt und bin dabei zu folgender Erkenntnis gekommen:

- im gemäßigten Flachland und bergauf ist das eine deutlich entspanntere Griffposition und entspricht auch mehr der natürlichen Handhaltung, als das bei den "Turnstangen" der Fall ist. Allerdings sitzt man auch eher entspannt/aufrecht auf dem Rad (außer es ist sehr steil) und da ist eine entspannte Handhaltung natürlich passender.

- bergab ist es mit so viel Backsweep nicht möglich die Ellenbogen weit rauszustellen. Man kann bei weitem keine so "agressive" Haltungen über dem Lenker einnehmen, wie wenn man ne "Turnstange" festhält. Daher passen da Lenker mit wenig Backsweep besser. 

Daher sollte man seinen Lenker vielleicht dem Haupteinsatzgebiet anpassen. Ich werde am Stadtrad/Reiserad auf einen Lenker mit etwas mehr Backsweep wechseln und beim Enduro sicher bei weniger Backsweep bleiben. Für bergauf auf breiten Forstautobahnen habe ich aktuell die SQlab Innerbarends montiert, um bergauf eine etwas handschonendere Griffposition zu haben... (auch wenn ich mir da schon ab und zu blöde Sprüche zu anhören muss, meine Hände danken es  ).

Ansonsten darf ich da oben ja nicht abstimmen, bin zu groß  Daher hier: 780 am Enduro, 750 am AM und 760 am FR


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Aber da die Tendenz auf jeden Fall deutlich über die 700mm geht, werde ich ihr den wohl nochmal drauf hauen. Ich sag einfach nichtmal was. Merkt sie eh ned von selbst.
> Wenn dann keine Beschwerden kommen, wird das schon passen


Hmm ... toll! 

War die Ausgangslage nicht etwa so:


marx. schrieb:


> mit nem 740er Lenker.
> Das kam ihr damals zu breit vor




Was mir auf den Antworten hier aufgefallen ist: diejenigen, für die es eher auf die Abfahrt ankommt -- gerne auch im richtig schwierigen Gelände -- bevorzugen breitere Lenker. Tourenfahrerinnen (zu denen ich mich zähle), die bergab keine S3 schaffen, finden kürzere Lenker angenehmer.


----------



## luckyleaf (10. März 2018)

Ich bin 1,65 m groß und fahre ein Syntace Vector Carbon in 690 mm Breite. Fahre ausschließlich All-mountain. Vorbau 100mm . Vorbau Länge ist auch wichtig, genauso wie Rahmengeometrie und Sitzposition um sich für die Länge des Lenkers zu entscheiden.


----------



## scylla (10. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hmm ... toll!
> 
> War die Ausgangslage nicht etwa so:



Es geht doch nur um Ausprobieren. Der alte Lenker wird sich sicher auch nicht sofort in Luft auflösen, den kann man bei einem Misserfolg des Experiments ja jederzeit wieder dran schrauben. Also alles easy.
Ich finde es auch nicht schlecht immer wieder mal was aufs Neue zu probieren, was einem früher vielleicht erst mal nicht getaugt hat. Die Wahrnehmung kann sich ändern. An meinem ersten Mtb fand ich einen 660mm Lenker riesig breit. Jetzt fahre ich 760mm und finde den 720mm Lenker den mein Mann fährt grausam schmal.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Was mir auf den Antworten hier aufgefallen ist: diejenigen, für die es eher auf die Abfahrt ankommt -- gerne auch im richtig schwierigen Gelände -- bevorzugen breitere Lenker. Tourenfahrerinnen (zu denen ich mich zähle), die bergab keine S3 schaffen, finden kürzere Lenker angenehmer.


Würd ich nicht grundsätzlich sagen. Ich schaff zwar ohne Absteigen bis jetzt nur S1 und bin auch mal länger auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs, aber ich find den breiten Lenker in jeder Hinsicht super, egal ob Waldstraße oder Trail. 
Insofern ist es halt doch was sehr Individuelles, das sich nicht strikt auf Anwendungsgebiet herunterbrechen lässt. Gut, dass sich das in diesem Fall recht einfach durch Ausprobieren lösen lässt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (10. März 2018)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (11. März 2018)

Aus gegebenen Anlass:

ich hab am Samstag mal ein wenig ins XC Rennen der Frauen rein geschaut. Da fahren ja doch recht viele zierliche Damen mit und die Lenkerbreiten kamen mir da rein optisch enorm vor. Glaub selbst dort wurden sicher teilweise Lenker weit über 700mm gefahren.

So rein von der Logik her, KANN das für ein AM Bike dann ja nicht schaden 

Glaub beim ersten Test damals kam ihr das einfach nur mega ungewohnt vor. Dass breitere Lenker gerade auf Trails bergab super sind, steht vermutlich eh nicht zur Debatte. Ich weiß selbst nicht mehr, wie ich mit dem 680er (den sie jetzt hat) eigentlich jemals fahren konnte 
Mal sehen, wie sie den 740er diesen Frühling/Sommer dann aufnimmt. Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit mal umbauen und dann nach ein paar Monaten auf jeden Fall nochmal Feedback hier geben.

Und wer weiß, vl wird ja bei ihr auch bald der Schalter umgelegt, dass sie selbst Feedback geben kann, welches mir dann auch was nutzt. Wie gesagt, momentan ist sie einfach so dermaßen Anfängerin, da kommt einfach nichts brauchbares dabei rum. Deswegen sehe ich es als meine Pflicht, ihr da eben so gut zu helfen wie es geht. Aber wir haben ja alle mal angefangen 

Sie sagt jedefalls schon dauernd, dass sie voll motiviert für die Saison ist. Das ist ja eh die Hauptsache, wenn sie Lust drauf hat. Über die Technik zerbreche mir ich dann einfach erstmal den Kopf.


----------



## LeaLoewin (25. März 2018)

Probiert doch einfach mal ein paar Liegestütze. Ich finde dabei merkt man sehr schnell wie breit man noch gut die Kraft übertragen bekommt... Breiter wird sehr schnell anstrengender, schmaler fühlt sich instabil an.
Bei mir fühlt sich 760 bis 740 gut an, also einfach 760 anbauen und probieren.
Ich werd meinen die Tage noch auf 750 kürzen nach nem halben Jahr. Ist aber mehr wegen eng stehenden Bäumen und weil ich hoffe das es ein bisschen weniger anstrengend wird die Fahrposition zu halten.
Lg Lea


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. März 2018)

.​


----------



## aibeekey (21. Mai 2018)

Erstes Feedback:
730er (lag falsch damit, dass hier noch ein 740er liegt) wurde sehr gut angenommen. Sie sagt, dass sie sich wohl wirklich nur daran gewöhnen musste und fühlt sich nun sehr viel besser als mit dem 680er.

Ob noch breiter wirklich sinnvoll ware, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln. Dazu sieht das mit den 730 selbst jetzt schon zu breit mit ihren schmalen Schultern aus, wenn man hinter ihr fährt.
Testen werde ich es vl dennoch Mal. Hab noch zwei 800er Lenker hier rumliegen


----------

